# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Calibtion Collision...

## SlavaPHP

Is it normal that when the printer seeks home, it bumps into the walls and vibrates?

----------

